
Ask HN: Any embedded devs/hardware folks looking for a side project? - alistproducer2
I&#x27;m starting a project to implement a really interest blockchain white paper I came across [0]. I&#x27;m looking to try and design and produce a low cost hardware device similar to &quot;cold wallets&quot; like Trezor [1], but with some really novel features; however, I don&#x27;t have experience in that area.<p>I&#x27;m hoping there&#x27;s some hardware guys on HN that have some spare time and are interested in helping me realize my goal or, if they&#x27;re interested, being a permanent part of the project.<p>If that&#x27;s you, please drop a comment and let&#x27;s chat.<p>0: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;freepdfhosting.com&#x2F;408e68e786.pdf 
1: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;trezor.io&#x2F;
======
prando
Hi! I can do Firmware. Let's chat. Any preferred means of communications?

